# eclipse rcp ohne pluginsystem, also nur die gui davon?



## Fatal Error (12. Jun 2007)

hi!
kann ich die eclipse rich client platform auch ganz ohne eclipse in einer eigenständigen java anwendung verwenden?
ich brauche nämlich die perspectiven und views, und die selbst zu programmiern würde zu viel zeit beanspruchen, ich hatte so etwas ähnlich in swing, bin aber jetzt auf swt umgestiegen.

blöderweise habe ich eine eigene startup/boot routine entwickelt und will nicht die von eclipse verwenden.
alles was ich möchte ist die perspectiven/views usw. nur als gui zu verwenden...also, keine ahnung wie ich das besser erklären kann, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

hoffentlich funktionierts, danke schonmal im vorraus
mfg Fatal Error


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2007)

Du willst also Eclipse ohne Eclipse?
Guter Plan  :toll:
Wenn du so auch dein Mittagessen bestellst, hast du mit Sicherheit keine Probleme mit Übergewicht.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jun 2007)

Wenn der Name Programm ist..


----------



## Fatal Error (12. Jun 2007)

eclipse ohne eclipse?
eigentlich hat mein programm dann nicht mit eclipse zu tun, ausser das es darin geschrieben ist.
was ich will ist das rcp zu verwenden, aber in einer eigenständigen applikation, ist das verständlich?

brauchts mir net blöd kommen...


----------



## Roar (12. Jun 2007)

willst du nur die fensterchen zum rumziehen oder willst du die rcp verwenden?


----------



## Fatal Error (12. Jun 2007)

okay, das trifft es besser, hatte vergessen das rpc ja das plugin system ist.
nein, ich interesiere mich nur für die gui ("die fensterchen zum rumziehen" )
ich hab es schon selbst probiert, aber ich habs nicht hinbekommen, und eclipse ist doch opensource...


----------

